# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Pas de mail de confirmation

## Ccilia4388

Je ne recois pas le mail de confirmation...

----------


## RESCUE

Bonsoir,


votre compte a été activé manuellement.

----------


## bidulek

Bonjour,
Pas de mail de confirmation pour moi non plus...

----------


## passion_chat

Je n'ai pas reçu de mail de confirmation non plus, pouvez vous me confirmer manuellement? merci

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour ! 
c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## esmeralda2013

je viens de m'inscrire et pas de mail de confirmation

----------


## Alinabird

Bonjour,
Je ne reçois pas de mail de confirmation suite à mon inscription ce jour.
Je vous remercie de m'indiquer ce que je dois faire.
Cordialement.

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, votre compte a été activé  :Smile:

----------


## loulou79

Bonjour,
Pas de mail de confirmation pour moi non plus.

----------


## Likid

Bonjour, je viens de m'inscrire et pas de mail de confirmation non plus...

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, compte activé  :Smile:

----------


## Takepi

Bonjour, je suis dans le même cas que les autres. Inscrite hier soir et toujours pas de mail de confirmation. Pouvez-vous m'activer manuellement aussi ? Merci !  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, c'est fait !

----------


## Mutato

Bonsoir, je n'ai pas reçu le mail d'activation non plus (boite spam verifiée). Merci

----------


## Anaïs

c'est fait !  :Smile:

----------


## Mutato

Merci, j'ai pu me proposer comme FA  :Smile:

----------


## salambo

Merci à vous !

----------


## flwhrs

bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu de mail non plus, pourriez vous me l'activer manuellement ?  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

c'est fait !  :Smile:

----------


## Saovine

Bonjour ! Je suis malheureusement dans la même situations que les autres. Pas de mail de confirmation, y compris dans mon dossier d'indésirables. Pourriez-vous activer mon compte s'il vous plait ?  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

bonsoir, c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## LilD

Bonjour, Pas de mails de confirmation pour moi aussi.
Merci.

----------


## Anaïs

c'est fait  :Smile:

----------


## Oceane6781

Bonjour, je ne recoit pas le mail de confirmation, j'ai vérifié les spam. Serait-il possible de m'activer mon compte s'il vous plait ?

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, compte activé !  :Smile:

----------


## Oceane6781

Merci

----------


## Sido57

Bonjour, je ne reçois pas non plus de mail de confirmation.

----------


## Anaïs

Bonjour, c'est activé !

----------


## Sido57

Merci !

----------


## adriel

Bonjour, même problème que les autres, merci d'avance!

edit: j'ai reçu le mail ce matin, c'est bon pour moi!

----------


## darkgluck

Bonjour,
Idem !
Merci  :Smile:

----------


## Anaïs

bonjour, c'est activé !  :Smile:

----------


## mikado26

bonjour, 

le message suivant apparaît dans mon espace et je n'ai pas vu de mail de validation dans ma messagerie


Vous devez encore cliquer sur le lien de validation qui vous a été envoyé par mail avant de pouvoir poster et voir tous les forums.

----------


## Anaïs

Bonsoir, c'est activé !

----------


## Liberterre

Bonjour, je n'ai pas reçu votre mail de confirmation suite à mon inscription d'hier. Pouvez vous m'aider ?

----------


## Anaïs

apparemment il a fini par arriver !  ::

----------


## Liberterre

Bonjour c'est génial je suis bien inscrite  ..Merci beaucoup. Bonne journée.

----------

